# Need some help



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I have been reloading 22-250 shells for a couple of years now. With the help of xdeano I have developed a pretty good system. My father recently won a h&r single shot and wanted me to reload some shells for him. So I did, and when he loaded the first shell the gun was hard to close. When he got it to close he tried to fire it. Nothing happened. That's a first for me. I've never had that happen to me. I can't remember if the pin dented the primer or not. When he opened the gun back up the shell would not come out. After some failed attempts himself and a trip to the gunsmith, he got it out. I then went back and looked at the shells that I made. The only thing I could find wrong was they were .03 too long. I reset the rest of the bullets to the exact length and went back out there. I took my gun and chambered a round. I cycled it with zero problems. I took the same round and put it in the H&R. The gun closed with no problems. I fired the round and reopened the gun. The shell did not come out again. :******: what's going on? I took a cleaning rood and pushed pretty good on t,he shell and it won't budge. I was starting to bend my rod so I quit. I'm pretty sure I can get it out, I just want to know what's happening. Here's the kicker, he has shot two to three boxes of factory shells with no problems.

Thoughts???


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Had a buddy that had one of those in 243 and had problems with them ejecting he ended up scrubbing the chamber ALOT!!! it got some better but after about a box of shells it starts sticking he has a little older one with the ejector I don't think they make em with ejectors any more just extractors probly because of that problem.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

what kind of dies are you using??


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

RCBS


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a kimber 84m in 22-250 and I had a hard time getting the bolt open after firing I tried light loads and several diffent things and nothing worked I finally called kimber thinking that something was wrong with the rifle and he asked what brand dies I was using and I was also using RCBS and he said I had a match grade chamber and I was resizing it to only mil spec and he always used Redding I bought a set of them and havn't had any trouble since. Another thing that I do is after i have resized the brass I turn it a 1/4 to 1/2 a turn and resize it again before taking it out of the die.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

remember though that he can cycle the loaded rounds without any problems. so headspacing doesnt sound like an issue.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Did your dad call H and R?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Let me see if im understanding this.

You had a bad round that stuck in the HR. 
Got it out.
Took a different round, chambered in your gun (not the HR?) fine. This same round was than chambered in, and fired in the HR but wont extract???

If thats so, it sounds like you have an extremely tight chamber and upon firing the brass expands but due to the tight chamber, cannot spring back enough to allow easy extraction? Or, you have old brass that has work hardened and isnt springing back after firing at all. Watch for split necks.

Are you using FL dies?

What brand brass are you reloading and what kind of brass did the factory stuff that fired with no problems have? Have you tried reloading the factory ammo brass and trying that?


----------

